# A Reminder to OPs



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

A reminder to our old posters and a bit of info for the new --

From an Admin Sticky at the top of Rescue Sections:

_"Original Posters, also it would be a great help if everyone made a commitment to the dog that they list. If on PetFinder go and check once a day - no less than every other day - and see if the dog is still listed there. We have taken a dog out of Urgent that had been adopted for several days and people where still bumping the thread to the top." _

Thanks to everyone for the great job you are doing.


----------

